# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  How vivid can daydreams become?

## Laurelindo

I'm not sure if this counts as lucid dreaming, but it is arguably closely related.

Anyway, I read somewhere a while ago that Nikola Tesla was extremely skilled in daydreaming, so that his daydreams were almost as vivid as lucid dreams.
This certainly sounds interesting, but how hard is it to practice visualization skills to that level?
Now daydreams and lucid dreams are obviously not quite the same thing, but they are similar in many ways, and very vivid daydreams could probably have a very powerful effect on your emotions.

----------


## Whatsnext

I consider myself a skilled daydreamer and long before I knew about LDing I would use LD-style stabilization techniques in day dreams. Any daydream I want to be vivid I start out on my hands and knees (daydream body) with my eyes closed. I try to feel the dirt and rocks beneath my hands as vividly as possible, and the pressure on my knees, and I feel the wind blowing across me and through my hair. Then I move my daydream tongue around my mouth a bit, feeling the insides of my mouth. Then I focus on smell, and smell the grass and flowers around. Then hearing, I listen to the wind, maybe to someone talking to me. And finally I open my eyes and I would always start on a grassy hill surrounded by forest.

It's not as vivid as an LD but it is not too much less so. It's also hard to experience all senses at once, but I can do two senses at a time pretty well. Three is pushing it but can be done, too. I also have to be significantly more conscious of building my surroundings, but a lot of details fill themselves in still without conscious thought. However, I still expect to see everything that I see, there are no real surprises. That is where it really cannot be compared to LDing.

----------


## Narwhal

I don't know, like last year I was contemplating joining this forum for people who have a daydreaming problem. A problem to where it hinders normal functioning. My day dreaming is constant, right now as I search the web or watch videos I am day dreaming. Me and my sister actually go lay down for up to 5 hours or more to day dream, usually more if there's nothing to do that day. My day dreams make me laugh, cry, feel embarrassment, anger. I think it's because when we were children we were kept kinda like feral children, and my dad had this thing where he wouldn't let us drink water so I always feel dehydration when I reminisce. We lived in our head, and I can't break the habit of living in my head, and my day dreams to me are like socializing in real life, but I definitely know the difference between the two, with lucid dreaming, it feels like all my senses are involved like sounds touch smell, my body is more involved, daydreaming is like watching an old time black and white movie with no voice just words and LD is High def surround sound 3d shit, and with day dreaming you're constantly are aware of your body on the bed or in a chair.

----------


## Narwhal

> I consider myself a skilled daydreamer and long before I knew about LDing I would use LD-style stabilization techniques in day dreams. Any daydream I want to be vivid I start out on my hands and knees (daydream body) with my eyes closed. I try to feel the dirt and rocks beneath my hands as vividly as possible, and the pressure on my knees, and I feel the wind blowing across me and through my hair. Then I move my daydream tongue around my mouth a bit, feeling the insides of my mouth. Then I focus on smell, and smell the grass and flowers around. Then hearing, I listen to the wind, maybe to someone talking to me. And finally I open my eyes and I would always start on a grassy hill surrounded by forest.
> 
> It's not as vivid as an LD but it is not too much less so. It's also hard to experience all senses at once, but I can do two senses at a time pretty well. Three is pushing it but can be done, too. I also have to be significantly more conscious of building my surroundings, but a lot of details fill themselves in still without conscious thought. However, I still expect to see everything that I see, there are no real surprises. That is where it really cannot be compared to LDing.



Oh yes, I forgot that. day dream stabilization becomes necessary for me as well when I've been doing it too long and my arms in my Day dream shrink and enlarge at fast speeds, or when my visual perspective begins to spin out of control or I keep tilting to much forward, it's like the brain starts to trip out on acid so I have to shake my head and roll my eyes.

----------


## LouaiB

I've been practicing meditation for months. I do that day dream stabilization mentioned above, and can get several semses working at the same time. I use benaury beats. When I am in the trance properly, it becomes very real and envoking. I can remember the most vivid instant right now with all it's senses and emotions! WOW!
I read that Tesla article in another website. The article mentions the 10 most fameos LDs. I like how Einestein is one of them!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'm not sure if this counts as lucid dreaming, but it is arguably closely related.
> 
> Anyway, I read somewhere a while ago that Nikola Tesla was extremely skilled in daydreaming, so that his daydreams were almost as vivid as lucid dreams.
> This certainly sounds interesting, but how hard is it to practice visualization skills to that level?
> Now daydreams and lucid dreams are obviously not quite the same thing, but they are similar in many ways, and very vivid daydreams could probably have a very powerful effect on your emotions.



http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...-tutorial.html

----------


## Brizzl

Depends on how much time I have. Sometimes when I'm just lying in bed for a while I start to develop stories and stuff with different individual characters. It's like watching the best action movie you've ever seen. It's an awesome, awesome thing. I don't even control it after a while, it's almost as if the characters start leading themselves after I give a basic thought towards who each person is. And yeah, it gets really vivid. But most of the time it's just me thinking about different stuff and I just so happen to be able to see it in my mind. I wish everyone thought this way.

----------


## MRH92

Nikola Tesla was said to have a fantasy prone personality (Fantasy prone personality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) but there is no further evidence to back that up. As someone who feels they can relate to the fantasy prone personality visualization comes naturally to me. I can often make things appear when I focus hard enough. I can create sensations in my body without any external stimuli. 

I think for some they are naturally born with it but I feel anyone can train their mind with enough practice. I tend to sit or lay down on my floor and listen to relaxing music or binaural beats and I picture a scene or a person and take my time to engage all my senses. Often I can see quite well behind my eyelids the things I want to see. I can't see it as clear but it's still quite vivid. You just need to spend 10-30 minutes a visualizing and remember don't just focus on the visuals. Focus on all your senses.

----------


## LouaiB

> Nikola Tesla was said to have a fantasy prone personality (Fantasy prone personality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) but there is no further evidence to back that up. As someone who feels they can relate to the fantasy prone personality visualization comes naturally to me. I can often make things appear when I focus hard enough. I can create sensations in my body without any external stimuli. 
> 
> I think for some they are naturally born with it but I feel anyone can train their mind with enough practice. I tend to sit or lay down on my floor and listen to relaxing music or binaural beats and I picture a scene or a person and take my time to engage all my senses. Often I can see quite well behind my eyelids the things I want to see. I can't see it as clear but it's still quite vivid. You just need to spend 10-30 minutes a visualizing and remember don't just focus on the visuals. Focus on all your senses.



Can it reach the vividness of a LD?

----------


## MRH92

For me, so far, no. Sometimes I can put myself into a trance where for a few seconds I pass straight into what feels like a lucid dream. I tend to meditate around 7pm and I lay down on the floor next to my radiator (like a cat lol). I find it to be a relaxing spot and if i do it on my bed I tend to just sleep. A few times I've hit a point where I'm visualising something and then, bam!, i'm somewhere else. Most of the time though it catches me off guard and makes me jump so I tend to snap out of it. The last time this happened I was just enjoying my daydream when suddenly I was staring at my own reflection in a lake. I could hear the water flowing and see leaves floating by but it was such a shock that I ended up jolting out of the trance.

Some people may consider that the beginning of WILD rather than a very vivid daydream because I was meditating/relaxing beforehand and perhaps I was drifting into sleep. Personally it felt different to a WILD. So I don't know if it's ever possible to visualise to the point of it being as vivid as a lucid dream. I know it's possible to create smells, noises, visions, etc without external stimuli but it does require patience and practice.

----------


## Moonflower

i know my daydreams are very vivid especially if i daydream to music. their not as vivid as LDs or NDs though but they can be quite exciting and feel real. if i get lost in music and daydreaming i can forget everything else and it feels so real although i know im daydreaming and i can still see everything in real life too. daydreaming is quite good for incubating LDs actually. the more vivid your daydreams the better  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

I find that when I'm "daydreaming" at night, lying awake, I get can get daydreams that are much more vivid visually than day-time daydreams.    But nothing even close to approaching LDs.

----------


## Annabunny

I naturally LD, and my daydreams get so vivid it's almost like they're actual dreams. It feels very very real.

----------

